# Crazy About … Hangers – Hangers Porn



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

There was a side conversation in thread a little while ago about hangers. There was the suggestion of creating an independent thread just on hangers, but nothing ever came of it.

Thrifting this weekend I came across 6 hangers at 17 cents a pop - for a grand total of $1.05. Some of them are pretty cool, especially for DC-Metro Area guys, so I thought I would start things off.

2 Vintage Brooks Brothers, 1 More Recent Brooks Brothers, 1 Britches of Georgetown and 1 Georgetown University Shop. 









This one is a bit beefier. Never heard of Setwell through.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Setwell made (makes?) big hangers like that, though all the ones I've seen had a locking, clasp type trouser clamp.
There's some sort of way they're supposed to hook together to save closet space.


----------



## stubloom (Jun 6, 2010)

Please think twice before using any of those hangers for a suit jacket, sport coat or coat.

For further information on this subject...

Blog post: The importance of hangers
https://www.ravefabricare.com/true-quality-cleaning/2010/11/11/the-importance-of-hangers.aspx


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice pics. Thanks for starting the thread. 

I'll post more on Setwell, as well as some hanger shots, soon.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

stubloom said:


> Please think twice before using any of those hangers for a suit jacket, sport coat or coat.
> 
> For further information on this subject...
> 
> ...


I agree that one shouldn't use "straight" hangers on jackets or coats, but I think that the hangers the OP just bought are all contoured with thicker arms for shoulder support; the Setwell almost certainly is.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I got some of these and like them. Not vintage, and not as nice as the ones at The Hanger Project--therefore maybe not exactly hanger porn. But still worth considering.

https://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/hangers/wood?productId=10007856&N=143

(I wouldn't recommend the trouser clamp hangers, though.)


----------



## christphil (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all, new member but longtime and avid thrifter here. May I contribute?

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2130321320103449661sOHyDs

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2653590950103449661QAPwgM

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2385159990103449661eARXDQ

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2469434640103449661BcMMwK

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2381651100103449661FVuDhP


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Someone just posted this link at SF: 

Looks like they have lacquered, flared-shoulder suit hangers for $2-4 each if you buy at least 9 at a time. Incredible prices.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thanks for the source reference for affordable hangers, Orgetorix. Indeed, you do have a nose for a bargain! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ Indeed Thrift Gent: just ordered 1 dozen, to go with the very excellent and inexpensive canvas suit bags you suggested. Thanks.


----------



## stubloom (Jun 6, 2010)

The collar and lapels displayed in christphil's pics above provide further proof that hangers used to hang suit jackets, sport coats and coats should be contoured and built up in the area of the collar and shoulders.


----------



## christphil (Feb 3, 2011)

stubloom said:


> The collar and lapels displayed in christphil's pics above provide further proof that hangers used to hang suit jackets, sport coats and coats should be contoured and built up in the area of the collar and shoulders.


Totally, I'll have to throw all those jackets away now.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Personally, I'd buy a bunch of those perfectly shaped suit hangers except that I'm a total purist when it comes to recreating the Ivy style of the 1950's and 60's. The unnatural stretching and straining in the jackets may not be ideal, but it was the only option available to our fashion forbears. In my opinion, authenticity trumps sartorial perfection.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The Rambler said:


> ...the very excellent and inexpensive canvas suit bags you suggested. Thanks.


Missed this--link?


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

straw sandals said:


> the only option available to our fashion forbears. In my opinion, authenticity trumps sartorial perfection.


Really? Some of those Setwells look pretty old - I'm looking forward to Alan's post about them. I'm curious when that shape of hanger was actually recognized as better for the garment, which I think is evident to everyone. Of course, nowadays all those wide-shouldered high-end hangers you get are Mainetti composite plastic! In some respects, perhaps the old Setwells really were better than even some 'good' hangers today!

Oh, and I'm in awe of the hanger project hangers... apparently when Kirby started out things weren't quite so commercial, as is the nature of things. As it stands, most folks seem to think (myself included) that the pricing has gone too far to stock a full closet with them. Some folks over at SF recommended, I think, https://www.beverlyhangers.com/ - apparently they used to (still do?) make Kirby's hangers and are, either way, of high quality.

Personally - I've got some hanger porn to share, all right... maybe tonight. I've a wide-shouldered Oxxford that I'm quite fond of and haven't photographed.

BTW - since we're all here, does anyone know if the "hanger sales on ebay" trend is a recent phenomenon or has it always been around? Maybe it's just me, but I think the high-priced hangers are somewhat out of hand - in some cases asking $50 for a plastic hanger! Sure, some of it is branding, but seriously?! That recent BB GF hanger auction is a notable exception, and I still wish I'd been able to get in on it. If anyone wants to sell/trade a BB GF hanger or two, PM me!


----------



## christphil (Feb 3, 2011)

straw sandals said:


> Personally, I'd buy a bunch of those perfectly shaped suit hangers except that I'm a total purist when it comes to recreating the Ivy style of the 1950's and 60's. The unnatural stretching and straining in the jackets may not be ideal, but it was the only option available to our fashion forbears. In my opinion, authenticity trumps sartorial perfection.


That's right. It's really satisfying to look in my closet and see all my jackets hanging on vintage hangers---many of them the hanger that they were sold on.

I mean---for christphil's sake the jackets in my photos are lying on my bed so certainly they may look contorted.


----------



## zbix (Dec 12, 2010)

TheWGP said:


> If anyone wants to sell/trade a BB GF hanger or two, PM me!


The same seller has some more


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Missed this--link?


It was in the Trad Closets thread.

I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but Rambler seems to be satisfied with them.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I took a stab at the USA Hangers as well. If they work out, and I see no reason why they wouldn't, that will solve one nagging problem. 

The vintage hangers are nice, I suppose, but I'd rather have the wide ends. Like power steering, this is an innovation I can get behind.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

zbix said:


> The same seller has some more


Yeah, but he's now listing them 2 at a time, for 30 bucks shipped. Looks like he searched ebay for other hanger auctions and found the repetitive ripoff hanger auctions.  The sad thing is, apparently these hangers are $1 at the clearance center... and he won't even let you pick what size you get, though he has all sizes. At that profit margin I guess I'd hope for a tad better service.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

^^I was totally kidding above. Great collection christphil.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Okay, here are some Setwell shots.

I have two suit hangers. They're of slightly different design. The other is a shirt hanger. See also the Christmas ad from Gentry magazine from (I think) 1952 (maybe 1953).










I believe this is the oldest of the hangers:



























You can get an idea of hanger shape here:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

those should be on display at MoMA, Alan.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got 18 of the USA hangers. Lickety-split, too. With shipping they come to $3.13 per.

Worth it, I'd say. Some of my jackets have suffered as a result of the skinny hanger, and it's a real pain to get 'em back in shape.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Yep, I got mine today as well. They certainly aren't in league with the Hanger Project or BB Golden Fleece hangers, but at 5% of the cost, they'll do just fine. The shoulders curve forward slightly, though it isn't pronounced, and the flare is rather abrupt. The trouser bar isn't felted, though it is unfinished which gives it some sticking power. I may experiment with some adhesive-backed felt to prevent the more slick fabrics having trouble staying on the hanger.

Pics:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Those look similar to the Ikea suit hangers. They're great for overcoats.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> I may experiment with some adhesive-backed felt to prevent the more slick fabrics having trouble staying on the hanger.


Duct tape. Works great on blisters too.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

got my box o' hangers, too, and agree, they're fine, they're cheap, and a lot better than what they're replacing.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Went thrifting today and picked up a few more hangers.

I was looking through the suit and sport coats and right in front of me was a Setwell just like the one Alan had previously posted. This thrift store usually doesn't let people take the hangers, but I brought it up to the register and offered to pay for it and they just let me have it. The thrift gods must have been looking down on me for creating this thread. This place had a few other hangers that I liked, but last time I asked they wouldn't let me take them, or even pay for them and I didn't want to push my luck.










But the then I went to the next store on my route and they were selling plain hangers - 6 for a dollar. I then remembered the suggestion I read here about offering to trade hangers with the store. I picked up the 6 plain hangers for a dollar and doubled back to the first thrift store. I offered to trade, and reluctantly they obliged.

This is what I got(from left to right):
Golden Brothers - Washington D.C, H. Freedman & Son - Philadelphia, General Beauregard's - Huntsville, Alabama, College Town Shop - Lexington, VA and a random ship (maybe Eljo's?). Most of the hangers were made in the USA by wishbone.









Now I just need a bigger closet.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great find on the Setwell!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

DF, well done on the Setwell, you deserve it for starting this thread, which started out about labels on standard wishbone hangers, but includes an excellent discussion of hanger design.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Do either of you have any "Made in" info on the bottom of your Setwells? I have a hanger (with a bar instead of a clamp) that I think may be a Setwell based on the shape, and it has a little "Made in Poland" metal plaque on the underside.


----------



## DavidW (May 22, 2006)

If any of you hanger junkies want three black Oxxford hangers, I'd be happy to trade for three Hanger Project hangers. The rest of my hangers are from Hanger Project, so the Oxxfords mean less to me than perhaps to others.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> They certainly aren't in league with the Hanger Project or BB Golden Fleece hangers, but at 5% of the cost, they'll do just fine.


I can just imagine what my wife would say if I bought, say a dozen from Hanger Project: "You spent almost a thousand bucks on twelve wooden hangers!!!" I might even be able to remember what she said once I got out of the emergency room!

Don


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

dcjacobson said:


> I can just imagine what my wife would say if I bought, say a dozen from Hanger Project: "You spent almost a thousand bucks on twelve wooden hangers!!!" I might even be able to remember what she said once I got out of the emergency room!
> 
> Don


I actually mis-spoke there: the HP hangers are $75 for three, not $75 each. Still, the hangersusa ones are much more affordable.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> I actually mis-spoke there: the HP hangers are $75 for three, not $75 each. Still, the hangersusa ones are much more affordable.


I liked the first batch so much I just ordered an entire box of them.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

me, too, though they do take up a lot more closet space, but at $3.25 ppd per hanger, who could resist...


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> I actually mis-spoke there: the HP hangers are $75 for three, not $75 each.


That's different, then. I missed the "set of 3"; had to look for it twice.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey AlanC,

Is there room for one more member in the Setwell club? I thrifted this today for a buck and a half:










Wow, what a hanger!


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, if only I were at my home in Ohio; I've got a beautiful Setwell hanger, matte finished walnut with all brass hardware. It's a beaut, and only my best suit gets to grace it.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently finished converting all my hangers to these. These are a good quality product and the price isn't too bad.https://dann-online.com/mahogany_hangers_from_dann.htm


----------



## 1woolybugger (Nov 20, 2012)

I have this one. I believe it belongs to my father, but he doesn't need to know...









Regrettably I could not uncover the secret to rotating it.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Kurt N said:


> I got some of these and like them. Not vintage, and not as nice as the ones at The Hanger Project--therefore maybe not exactly hanger porn. But still worth considering.
> 
> https://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/hangers/wood?productId=10007856&N=143
> 
> (I wouldn't recommend the trouser clamp hangers, though.)


I would recommend these also (the $9.99 model just for the jacket, no pants bar. The model with the bar is slightly different in a bad way, imo). I have been needing/wanting hangers for a while and kept searching online. Hanger project seems to be the best, but we have a container store local to me, so i went and checked them out. Ended up picking up a few. I dont think you can beat them for the price. Thick wood, nice contour. They come in 3 colors; walnut, natural & white. They are made in china though.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

JAB has wide shouldered suit hangers for $15. When they have one of their best sales going (either 70% off or buy-1-get-2-free) they are less than $5 each.
https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101934

At the same sale you can stock up on some shoe trees as well.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr. D said:


> JAB has wide shouldered suit hangers for $15. When they have one of their best sales going (either 70% off or buy-1-get-2-free) they are less than $5 each. https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101934 At the same sale you can stock up on some shoe trees as well.


Thanks, those look nice also.

Do you know the length on them? 17"? 18"?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I buy these from ebay: These are 19-1/2 inches across. $6.92 delivered, every day. Almost the same measurements as Oxxford hangers.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Thanks, those look nice also.
> 
> Do you know the length on them? 17"? 18"?


Went to the store tonight to look at these. They look closer to 18". They are very light and not made of solid wood, i would rather pay double price for "real" wood.


----------

